# my 1968 lemon peeler



## Deano (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello, I inherited my cousins 68 lemon peeler. I am ready to let it go. Came across this web site and thought would be a good place to find todays value and sell.
It is missing the chain gard, rear tire,speedo cable,Handle for seat.
He also repainted the frame. I don't know why. anyway, it looks like a easy restore.
 have this tire,not sure if any good . I am wondering of value ,and if anyone is interested in it. 
 any questions ,comments.....
 I will check e mail ,deano57@comcast.net.
thank you


----------



## Rollo (Feb 24, 2019)

That shifter and the glitter grips would make it a '69 ... possibly made in late '68 ... Beautiful seat! ... congrats!


----------



## Deano (Feb 25, 2019)

Thought I would add the serial no. The seat is nice,but has scrape where he tried to wheelie.
I'm glad I found this site,very informative.


----------



## Deano (Feb 25, 2019)

better shot of no.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 25, 2019)

Neat! Wish you were closer, I'd love a new project like this!


----------



## Deano (Feb 27, 2019)

Is e bay the way to go on selling it? 
I would like offers or idea of what to ask. I don't have time to restore.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 27, 2019)

I’d say eBay, Craigslist or here. 

Of your options, I’d lean Craigslist. MI has enough population that you can find a buyer semi locally. Cash sale and you won’t have to ship.

eBay’s a racket anymore. They take a cut, PayPal takes a cut, it costs too much to ship a bike anymore and then it gets damaged in transit. 

Throw it on your Craigslist for $650-$700 and that should be a fair transaction for both parties.


----------



## Rollo (Feb 27, 2019)

Deano said:


> better shot of no.
> 
> ... September 1969 ...
> 
> View attachment 954599


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2019)

It needs a few parts.I would think $600 is a fair asking price


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 27, 2019)

I would take it $425 Shipped
The repainted frame is a Buzz Kill for me.


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> I would take it $425 Shipped
> The repainted frame is a Buzz Kill for me.



Not a krate guy.Is the yellow the wrong shade??


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 27, 2019)

vincev said:


> Not a krate guy.Is the yellow the wrong shade??



That is just yellow.
The original Lemon color was sprayed over a silver base. You can tell the difference.


----------



## vincev (Feb 27, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> That is just yellow.
> The original Lemon color was sprayed over a silver base. You can tell the difference.



Yup,thats a deal killer for me


----------



## Deano (Feb 28, 2019)

thank you for the input. I'm in no hurry,will look at all options.


----------



## Deano (Feb 28, 2019)

frankster41 said:


> That is just yellow.
> The original Lemon color was sprayed over a silver base. You can tell the difference.


----------



## Deano (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes , cousin painted it . He was a kid, not a collector.


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 28, 2019)

Where are you located?


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 28, 2019)

Here is the one my son started out with as a basketcase.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 28, 2019)

@*Goldenrod if you click on the user's profile it typically says where they're from. In this case it says Deano's from Michigan. *


----------



## Deano (Mar 1, 2019)

So, I have learned a lot, latley . I am wondering why the seat,handle is missing. I see on others they are one piece.
could it be separate piece for 69 models?
picture soon.also , any idea about a rear wheel remake ? I am thinking of getting it run-able. Maybe a rear tire made today that is like 69?  do they make em?
 also, I looked close at the paint and their are are drips, but under is brown. I can't believe my cousin when 11 or 12 took }he entire bike apart and painted it, then put together again.  There is {no overspray on any other parts}.
 Just wondering if factory had drips or my cousin really spent a lot of time on this.


----------



## unregistered (Mar 1, 2019)

Factory paint definitely didn’t have drips or runs in it. The paler shade of yellow suggests a repaint, too. 

Yes, any modern 20x1.25 tire will mount right up to that rim. A reproduction slik would be most correct but will cost you $$$.

I am lost on the sissybar. They were never a two piece design with the handle being separate, that’s some total custom stuff.


----------

